# Zest for laundry detergent gel?



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you think that Zest bar soap would be an acceptable replacement for Fels Naptha in homemade laundry detergent gel?

I got some very reasonable priced and am close to needing laundry gel made. 

I have used Zote once, and it just didn't turn out right. 

Anyone used anything besides Fels or Zote?


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I used Ivory once. It did a good job, and had a nice clean smell. The soap itself is so soft it was hard to grate, I ended up with more of a crumbly product. I made the dry kind tho, not liquid. I used hot water in the wash and was very satisfied.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

oh goodness yes! you can use what ever bar soap you have on hand, most use the same soap in their laundry soap that they use in the shower.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Cof66,

get a salad shooter! oh goodness, I can grate 10 bars of soap in a matter of a few minutes.

Since I use it in the dry form (and those with front loaders, the dry soap works just fine), I also use cold water and have no problems with the ingredients blending with water.

I have found that if I let the grated soap dry out, put it in a blender and powder it, then mix it with the washing soda and borax, it blended really nicely.

I also add equal amounts of biz and oxi-clean because my husband gets so dirty! Then use 2 tablespoons per load.

Very Low Sudsing.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Zest it is then. Thanks everyone. Happy laundering.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

NO, not unless you want to end up with dingy clothes after a period of time. Bath soap is made for skin with extra conditioners and oils. For laundry soap, you don't want any extra oil floating around because it will bind to your clothing.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Too late. I made it with Zest. Oh well, I use about a cup worth to a load of laundry. I suppose that 2/3 of a 5 gal bucket will not do too much harm.

@lathermaker, thanks for the hint.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

westbrook said:


> Cof66,
> 
> get a salad shooter! oh goodness, I can grate 10 bars of soap in a matter of a few minutes.
> 
> ...


 I have a front loader- so you just put the 2 tablespoons right in the washer not in the dispenser then?


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a Jim-dandy salad shooter and one not so Jim, never thought if it.


----------

